# Type your PB scramble and execution + TPS



## Cuber142857 (Dec 29, 2022)

Type ur PB scramble and type the execution + TPS (if you forgot the scramble you can just type the execution)

Here’s mine: (forgot scramble)
y’ x’ // inspection
R U D R’ x’ // cross
U R U’ R’ U F U’ F’ // F2L 1+2
y (R U R’ U’ ) 3 // F2L 3
y’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ // F2L 4

(solved with LL skip)

3.68, 31 moves = 8.42 TPS

Whats yours? Yay


----------

